# Sticky  Skyline Vbox Results (0-60mph & 0-100mph etc)



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey guys, As per the R35 section, ive been asked to do the same for the skyline section.

Please post all UK Skyline GTR Vbox results in this thread and i will keep it updated, all results will be nice and neat in the first post. 

Please make sure the 1 foot roll out is switched off, screen shots of your results would also be nice.

You are placed in the list on your 0-100mph result, all info in the graph comes from a single run, but your best times from any run can go in the hall of fame.

I use the vbox sport, i think Litchfields still sell these at a good price so may be worth a call if you need one.
VBOX Sport - Racelogic Store



****Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Box Hall Of Fame****

*Fastest 0-60mph = 3.45 seconds scooby slayer*

*Fastest 0-100mph = 7.2 scooby slayer*

*Fastest 30-130mph = 9.76 seconds scooby slayer* 




​


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

nice one jp 

il get some new plots with my 655 bhp hubs and send em over mate asap


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

That's a cracking time SS, reckon Tabz will be after this as well


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> That's a cracking time SS, reckon Tabz will be after this as well



cheers JTJUDGE, there will be a few tenths coming off that now ive got another 100hp since that run


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Hhhmm maybe you will hold that record for a while then


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> Hhhmm maybe you will hold that record for a while then



na mate plenty of people have smashed that, madden was in the 9s in his r32 with a bit of lightening. 
I am full fat though its a proper road car my car, im hopeing for a 9.9........


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Need to get one of these and get some times done once the car is finished.

Nice car SS, good times:thumbsup:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Has any1 got a v-box I can borrow? 
Regards rich


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Ive got a vbox sport you can borrow Rich, you need an iPhone to work it, if you want it pm me your address.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

How accurate is vbox?
I might give it a go


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

there not cheap at £543

http://www.racelogic.co.uk/Store/products.php?product=PerformanceBox-%2d-03

although it is cheaper if you don't buy all the extras

very accurate though, I had a GTECH aswell but it had no logging like the performance box, no calibrateing or messing about just like using a sat nav find gps signal and your away.


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

I wonder if this thing will work outside of the UK. I had no experience with these kind of thing.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

JamieP said:


> Ive got a vbox sport you can borrow Rich, you need an iPhone to work it, if you want it pm me your address.


Brill Jamie, although I'm a little way off atm, 
No fuel pumps reg or injectors,  

I'll pm you in a month or so Jamie! Thank you for the offer! 

Rich


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

my 30 - 130 mph time is now 9.76 seconds


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> my 30 - 130 mph time is now 9.76 seconds


Well done mate:thumbsup:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Will update later mate, nice result.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> my 30 - 130 mph time is now 9.76 seconds


Well done Carl


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks guys im well chuffed its knocked over a second off with the bigger turbine housing


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> thanks guys im well chuffed its knocked over a second off with the bigger turbine housing


What kind of gearbox do you have ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> What kind of gearbox do you have ?



I have the stock h pattern 5 speed but with os giken 1-3 gear kit in. 

for 30 to 130 I have 3 shifts one at 55mph 1st to 2nd, one at 85 mph 2nd to 3rd and one at 120 mph 3rd to 4th.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd love to give this a shot but my gearbox is totally stock


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

JTJUDGE said:


> I'd love to give this a shot but my gearbox is totally stock


As is mine but I'm still going to give it a bash..... Unless the box falls out the bottom of the car that is, which it will, then OS here we come.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Tune-R said:


> As is mine but I'm still going to give it a bash..... Unless the box falls out the bottom of the car that is, which it will, then OS here we come.


Dont worry that turbo you have will suck all the bits back up and store it in the engine somewhere safe for you


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> I'd love to give this a shot but my gearbox is totally stock


my old r32 was stock box and I never broke that just put redline shockproof in it.

I went to pod and did a 12.3 at 123 mph with a shit launch, I did 0 - 100mph in 8 seconds and 30 - 130 mph in 11.3 seconds I killed the nismo twin clutch but the gearbox was still fine. 


my view is whats the point of having loads of hp if your not gonna use it, if it breaks just fix it, but trust me they are tough boxes, im on my 3rd gtr rangeing from 450 hp upto 720 hp and I havnt killed a box yet, and I love doing [email protected] like I do in this vid :


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...pi.viglink.com/api/click?for...01786060549378


lol


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

JTJUDGE said:


> Dont worry that turbo you have will suck all the bits back up and store it in the engine somewhere safe for you


Haha fingers crossed. Nah I really need to get the drivetrain sorted mate:flame:


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> I havnt killed a box yet, and I love doing [email protected] like this aswell
> 
> lol


A man after my own heart:thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Tune-R said:


> A man after my own heart:thumbsup:



:thumbsup: 

heres a 0 - 100mph pull in 7.2 seconds


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

A couple of really good gear changes and I reckon you could do 7 seconds flat there Carl


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> A couple of really good gear changes and I reckon you could do 7 seconds flat there Carl


I am planning on getting a 6.99999999999 mate lol

I am determined to get my first ever 6


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, you're not a million miles away from it now mate


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Well done Carl, very impressive times:thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks guys im happy with the car its coming together nicely now. 

my best unofficial 1/4 mile on the vbox is 11.7 at 129 mph with a far from perfect launch


heres the vbox log copy and pasted


Accel Distance results
Distance(ft) Time(s) @Speed(mph)
0-1320 11.7 129.7
0-0 00.0 00.6
0-0 00.0 00.6
0-0 00.0 00.6


I think the terminal speed proves shes making over 700 crank hp, il have to check the plot rips put on as a guide.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

any news on being able to update this yet mods ? I have a 9 second to go in there now and a 0 - 100 run


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

updated mate.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JamieP said:


> updated mate.


thanks jp :thumbsup:


I may need to start loaning out my vbox at pod to get some more results up there lol

im sure some rb gtrs have run at marham ?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> thanks jp :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I may need to start loaning out my vbox at pod to get some more results up there lol
> ...


great results mate :thumbsup:

How does it drive for fast road ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> great results mate :thumbsup:
> 
> How does it drive for fast road ?


drives real nice mate, plenty fast and quite comfy considering over 700hp on the meister r's on softest setting. 


I need some more people to do some pulls so I have something to compare against with rb engines and h pattern boxes


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll not be doing any proper times runs until I get the body sorted. Can't risk the gearbox while I have other things to pay for first 
I will be very happy to get in the low 11s though. No chance of me ever getting into the 10s tbh as I have no plans to increase the power

well I may up the injectors and remap it to 800ish bhp for the experience but then I'll be changing the turbos for smaller ones and crazy response

Scrap that, I certainly wont be upping the power. Stupid stupid Judge don't give in so easily :blahblah: :blahblah: :chairshot


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> I'll not be doing any proper times runs until I get the body sorted. Can't risk the gearbox while I have other things to pay for first
> I will be very happy to get in the low 11s though. No chance of me ever getting into the 10s tbh as I have no plans to increase the power
> 
> well I may up the injectors and remap it to 800ish bhp for the experience but then I'll be changing the turbos for smaller ones and crazy response
> ...



700+ crank power will see 9s mate, I did 10.89 30 - 130 with 630 crank hp r33 gtr, I did 11.3 with 570 hp in a r32 gtr stock box, and I did 8.8 seconds in my 820hp supra.


I reckon if I had the biggest ar housing on my gt4094r the 1.19ar and hit and held 2.2 bar to the limiter on my turbo id have a shot at an 8.9 second 30 - 130 mph, heck I might even just do it lol


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Well if I break into the 10s I'll be over the moon.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> Well if I break into the 10s I'll be over the moon.


theres something amiss if it doesn't mate. 
my r32 was on -5 turbos 1.65 bar spike then dropped quickly of to 1.3 bar as I only had 660cc injectors, and that did 30 - 130 in 11.3 seconds.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

this is an old raf marham plot I got of my passionford thread, someone posted it as I was measureing my times and gave me some comparisons. 

are the r33 runs anybody of here ?


----------



## TKR 01234 (Apr 20, 2014)

*tommy kaira r gtr*

Hi all, im new to this site and have joined as im thinking of selling my special car so just going to see what interest it generates/Users/skylinegtr69/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Mail Downloads/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2014/01/21/20140121-204207/IMG-20140121-WA0002.jpg


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

TKR 01234 said:


> Hi all, im new to this site and have joined as im thinking of selling my special car so just going to see what interest it generates/Users/skylinegtr69/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Mail Downloads/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2014/01/21/20140121-204207/IMG-20140121-WA0002.jpg


I rather enjoy this now


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

SS - nice graphs you've posted of your runs. You can really see the benefit the flappy paddle boxes have - if the GTR had one of those you'd have shaved a second off your 30-130 time.

That passionford table is a bit weird; some of the things don't stack up on that. Maybe this is the difference between claimed and actual bhp  eg it seems odd that FUD and Thrust have the same car with the same claimed power but one does 30-130 in under half the time of the other.

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

kingsley said:


> SS - nice graphs you've posted of your runs. You can really see the benefit the flappy paddle boxes have - if the GTR had one of those you'd have shaved a second off your 30-130 time.
> 
> That passionford table is a bit weird; some of the things don't stack up on that. Maybe this is the difference between claimed and actual bhp  eg it seems odd that FUD and Thrust have the same car with the same claimed power but one does 30-130 in under half the time of the other.
> 
> ...



the gtr boxes are simply mind blowing, its not just the shift its also the lag after shifting all of that added together, then look at a plot of my r35 and there is no dip you cant even see the shifts 2nd gear onwards (theres a tiny dip in first but the tc is working its nuts off keeping the power to the ground.


I will start the plots at 4 mph to remove the take off from the equation, even then my r33 start was way better as I did build revs then ride the clutch out where I just clicked the r35 in drive and hit the throttle, heres an overlay of my r33 and my r35 with the r33 getting a much better start





the r35 also gave away 0.4 seconds in the 5 - 50 mph so there is also that to come off the r35s time with better start


the main thing is though the shifts they are invisible


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Out in Antons car last week tried a couple of 30-130 pulls managing a best time of 11.67 using GPS based timer. 578bhp running 1.4 bar boost. Need to really get into the 10s and below.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> Out in Antons car last week tried a couple of 30-130 pulls managing a best time of 11.67 using GPS based timer. 578bhp running 1.4 bar boost. Need to really get into the 10s and below.


Sounds about right for that power, I did 11.3 with about 580 hp r32 gtr


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Im sure with quicker gear changes we could probably get into high 10's. Something to test next time after he has got his car back from the workshop.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> Im sure with quicker gear changes we could probably get into high 10's. Something to test next time after he has got his car back from the workshop.



I doubt it has the power to hit 10s, I hit mid tens somewhere I cant remember exact figure with 610 hp, and 9.7 with 710 hp all h pattern clutch, but with a gearbox like an r35 those figures will be smashed easily.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

If someone could lend me a Vbox for the Fast Show at Santa Pod later this month I could let you know what a 33GTR can do?



.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Not v box but nz autocar tested my old setup around 2004 with some kind of demon gps did 0 - 60 in 3.54 
& 11.1 1/4 mile


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

What was that set up Glenn?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

RS581 lemans off the gibson motorsport car
260° cams 
port matched
1.4 bar boost
standard gearbox & diff
nismo twinplate
700cc injectors
576 hp at the crank 
pfc pro


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Deleted post


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Excellent Thread. 

SS - any vids of your car? Sounds like a beast.


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Inspiring stuff reading this.


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

Really interesting to compare to the R35s


----------



## gtrciho (Oct 22, 2018)

Has any1 got a v-box I can borrow? 
Regards rich


----------



## My_Names_Buck (Jul 10, 2018)

Lovely Reading


----------

